# Aloe Vera



## needacure (Jan 28, 2002)

Hey all,I have heard about aloe vera being good for ibs symptoms, I was wondering whether anyone has tried it. I have been drinking aloe vera juice each morning and does seem to be helping me a bit. Although I have only been on it for a week I am not definite yet and would like to know if someone has been on it for longer and have had good or bad experiences.


----------

